# Windows 7 Starter taking all my RAM???



## and0rsk (Jul 12, 2010)

I just purchased a new HP Mini 210  with a 1 GHZ processor and 1 GB of RAM....and after configuring it and loading all the software I need including a VM....all of a sudden I noticed its running at 60% of total RAM even though I have nothing running. I've checked all my processes and so forth but can't find anything that seems to be running 400 mbs or so of memory. I can't remember what it was before I loaded all my programs, but it seems 60% is way too high especially if I am not running anything. It seems it wasn't this high before I started did my VM but I can't see how downloading and running a VM would hurt my RAM. The only other explanation is that Windows 7 is somehow running up all my memory but for Windows 7 Starter to be running 400 or so Mb of memory doesn't seem right. Any ideas????


----------



## and0rsk (Jul 12, 2010)

*My bad on the CPU*

its running 1.66 not 1 of CPU


----------



## Remeniz (Jul 13, 2010)

It wouldn't surprise me that W7 Starter uses only 400MB RAM when W7 Ultimate uses between 800MB-1GB.

If you can find XP drivers for the machine and you have an XP CD gathering dust then use that, it will leave you a little bit more resource for other apps.


----------



## StrangleHold (Jul 13, 2010)

Really 400mb. is not bad for any 7 install.


----------



## dwaynep (Jul 13, 2010)

im idling 1gb plus with not much programs running in my windows 7 ultimate


----------



## elaia (Jul 13, 2010)

Win7 is not really good as for my experience, I have it installed on my Laptop but it just slows down everything I do on my laptop, I suggest switching on XP worry free and speed is not a problem.


----------



## Remeniz (Jul 13, 2010)

elaia said:


> Win7 is not really good as for my experience, I have it installed on my Laptop but it just slows down everything I do on my laptop, I suggest switching on XP worry free and speed is not a problem.



How much RAM does your laptop have?


----------



## and0rsk (Jul 15, 2010)

*Upgrading to 2 GB helps.*



Remeniz said:


> How much RAM does your laptop have?



Well.....I just upgraded my RAM up to 2 Gb and that completely made everything run so much better. I think the problem is that Windows does various things in the background that really take a toll on the comp at the beginning. For example...Indexing really takes up a lot of memory...and so forth. Anyways...when your looking at your processes it doesn't show up and your performance seems slower however the indexing stops when you start running programs. Anyways....upgrading to 2 gb totally cleared up and helped solve the seemingly low performance.


----------

